# 2018 Uber Summary



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Took a quick look at my 2018 Uber summary and my Reported Gross Earnings and Reported Fees do not match my daily records. My Net Payout watches to the penny.

Miles reported look reasonably correct, hard to know since I drive both Uber/Lyft and my daily mileage log does split the two out.

More investigation is needed into my the Gross earnings and Fees don't match. Both are higher than what I recorded.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

FLKeys said:


> Took a quick look at my 2018 Uber summary and my Reported Gross Earnings and Reported Fees do not match my daily records. My Net Payout watches to the penny.
> 
> Miles reported look reasonably correct, hard to know since I drive both Uber/Lyft and my daily mileage log does split the two out.
> 
> More investigation is needed into my the Gross earnings and Fees don't match. Both are higher than what I recorded.


How far off are they? It could be due to different accounting methods, accrual by Uber and most likely cash on your part.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

UberTaxPro said:


> How far off are they? It could be due to different accounting methods, accrual by Uber and most likely cash on your part.


Just over $100, I'll report back when I get more time to dig into it.

In my spread sheet I record rider payment, tip, and company fees. I use a formula to show driver pay in my spread sheet to verify I entered the other figures correctly. Since my driver pay matched spot on to my year end report I was surprised that the others did not match.

I'm a numbers need to match type of person so I will dig int it. Heck even if my check register is off by 1¢ to my bank statement I will find the mistake and correct if.


----------



## SamuelB (Aug 29, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Just over $100, I'll report back when I get more time to dig into it.
> 
> In my spread sheet I record rider payment, tip, and company fees. I use a formula to show driver pay in my spread sheet to verify I entered the other figures correctly. Since my driver pay matched spot on to my year end report I was surprised that the others did not match.
> 
> I'm a numbers need to match type of person so I will dig int it. Heck even if my check register is off by 1¢ to my bank statement I will find the mistake and correct if.


I'm the same way and I do the same. I download the weekly statement csv file and import it into my spread sheet. I then verify all the breakdown of the payments (miles, time, boost, etc) then I manually enter the booking fee and service fee. The booking fee and service fee are always positive numbers or 0. Service Fee adjustments (what Uber kicks in when the rider payment doesn't cover our earnings) and Boost are considered payments by Uber and are negative numbers under the "Uber Receives" section. I ran the totals using Ubers pay periods with the last one ending 12/31/18. My Net earnings from the summary match what I have except my November statement is missing $355.81 based on what is shown on my November payment statements.
The tax summary says that the amount for Uber Service Fee/Other Adjustments includes both the service fee and pricing adjustments. 
My Service Fees/Other adjustments on the summary are $1195.48. I calculated $1471.29. The Service Fee Adjustments they made total $550.50 so even if I deduct that from the fees I get $920.79 and that still doesn't come out right. For Booking fees the summary has $1480.30. I calculated $1558.80.Close enough but it still doesn't match. For Airport fees they have $320.50. I have only $277.00.
I give up. I will just use the numbers on the summary.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

SamuelB said:


> I download the weekly statement csv file.....


I did that the very first week that I drove Uber Eats back in November. Ever since then, I haven't been able to. I click on "Download CSV" and it just doesn't do anything.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

SamuelB said:


> I'm the same way and I do the same. I download the weekly statement csv file and import it into my spread sheet. I then verify all the breakdown of the payments (miles, time, boost, etc) then I manually enter the booking fee and service fee. The booking fee and service fee are always positive numbers or 0. Service Fee adjustments (what Uber kicks in when the rider payment doesn't cover our earnings) and Boost are considered payments by Uber and are negative numbers under the "Uber Receives" section. I ran the totals using Ubers pay periods with the last one ending 12/31/18. My Net earnings from the summary match what I have except my November statement is missing $355.81 based on what is shown on my November payment statements.
> The tax summary says that the amount for Uber Service Fee/Other Adjustments includes both the service fee and pricing adjustments.
> My Service Fees/Other adjustments on the summary are $1195.48. I calculated $1471.29. The Service Fee Adjustments they made total $550.50 so even if I deduct that from the fees I get $920.79 and that still doesn't come out right. For Booking fees the summary has $1480.30. I calculated $1558.80.Close enough but it still doesn't match. For Airport fees they have $320.50. I have only $277.00.
> I give up. I will just use the numbers on the summary.


Man you guys are way more in depth than me. I don't record gross and fees; I just record the net fare (with tip) which matched Uber's statement and will present Uber's gross and fees to my tax accountant. I did finally get the answer to whether Uber reports pax trip only miles or ALL on app miles. Uber shows on app miles almost DOUBLE what I had on my spreadsheet! I have to research a crap load of dead miles apparently!


----------

